# More softball with the Fuji XT2



## SquarePeg (Jul 19, 2017)

The Fuji continues to impress me with it's AF and the quality of the jpegs.   These were all taken with the old 50-230 that I picked up for $200.  Some were shot at 230mm where the lens is still super sharp.   I edited the jpegs using SnapSeed on my tablet just to crop and sharpen.  My timing and composition for thsee kind of shots is still a work in progress...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2017)

Those are great. You can bump the sharpness in the camera to eliminate doing it in post. I think mine is at +2. Does that lens have stabilization? If so, and you are using single point focus, set the IS to 2 in the menu. It is defaulted to 1. If you shoot continuous, set it back to 1. A little trick I stumbled across in the manual. Better hit rate for sure.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Those are great. You can bump the sharpness in the camera to eliminate doing it in post. I think mine is at +2. Does that lens have stabilization? If so, and you are using single point focus, set the IS to 2 in the menu. It is defaulted to 1. If you shoot continuous, set it back to 1. A little trick I stumbled across in the manual. Better hit rate for sure.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm using continuous focus.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I'm using continuous focus.


Leave it at 1


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 20, 2017)

@jcdeboever   Never mind my previous question.  I see what you mean.  For this lens, the OIS has to be turned on/off using the shooting menu, there is no external button like with the OIS II version.  I was using AF-C with IS setting #2 because I didn't want the OIS on unless I'm shooting.  That's the preferred method per the XT2 guide I bought.  I'll give it a try with setting #1 (continuous) next time and see if there's an improvement but out of 100 shots only 3 or 4 were oof and that was me not being ready for the action I think - the majority of them were sharp on my intended subject, even at 230mm.  I like to keep the ss at 1/1000 because I'm not the best hand held shooter, especially with the longer lenses.  It's definitely easier with the lightweight Fuji gear vs the Nikon 7100 and Tamron 70-300 (which is super light for it's class).


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> @jcdeboever   Never mind my previous question.  I see what you mean.  For this lens, the OIS has to be turned on/off using the shooting menu, there is no external button like with the OIS II version.  I was using AF-C with IS setting #2 because I didn't want the OIS on unless I'm shooting.  That's the preferred method per the XT2 guide I bought.  I'll give it a try with setting #1 (continuous) next time and see if there's an improvement but out of 100 shots only 3 or 4 were oof and that was me not being ready for the action I think - the majority of them were sharp on my intended subject, even at 230mm.  I like to keep the ss at 1/1000 because I'm not the best hand held shooter, especially with the longer lenses.  It's definitely easier with the lightweight Fuji gear vs the Nikon 7100 and Tamron 70-300 (which is super light for it's class).


Yeah, Im not sure how that applies without the OIS on the lens feature. Hey if it's working the way it's set, run with it.


----------



## fmw (Jul 26, 2017)

The lens is obviously working well for you.  I don't think Nikon or Canon could put out a lens this good at the same price.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice stuff.  Why are there two bases at first?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice stuff.  Why are there two bases at first?


someone stole another one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 26, 2017)

fmw said:


> The lens is obviously working well for you.  I don't think Nikon or Canon could put out a lens this good at the same price.


 Or at the same weight!  The Fuji lenses are great for me being both easier to carry and allowing me to keep a lower profile and not scare off my subjects.  I feel like a stalker when I have my Tamron 70-300 at the softball field. 



Gary A. said:


> Nice stuff.  Why are there two bases at first?



It's a safety base used to prevent collisions between runners who have their heads down and first basemen who have their eyes on the ball.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 26, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Nice stuff.  Why are there two bases at first?
> ...


So there were three?


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > The lens is obviously working well for you.  I don't think Nikon or Canon could put out a lens this good at the same price.
> ...


It's that the entire point of First?


----------

